# ROLL CALL



## C Nash (Jul 27, 2005)

How many of the 4735 members are still here.
I'm here
C Nash
2002 32PBD Vacationer
Toad 2002 Chevrolet tracker


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 27, 2005)

ROLL CALL

#2   Only 4733 to go.


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 27, 2005)

ROLL CALL

I'm around......


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2005)

ROLL CALL

Still here!


----------



## Kirk (Jul 28, 2005)

ROLL CALL

I am not here, just a figment of your imgaination!

..........


----------



## Gil Math (Jul 28, 2005)

ROLL CALL

Massachusetts is here
Still Hanging In:
My Fifth Wheel is on the Cape
Heading back later tonight.
With the puppy.

By best to all of you.

gilm1@verizon.net


----------



## hertig (Jul 28, 2005)

ROLL CALL

I'm here.  Surely the webmaster has the technology to answer this question.  Say run a query to count all members who have posted or replied in the last year?


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 28, 2005)

ROLL CALL

What happened to the other 4728 members :question:  :question:  :question:  :question:  :question:  :question:  :question:  :question:  :question:  :question:


----------



## Krazeehorse (Jul 28, 2005)

ROLL CALL

May be sittin' around the campfire instead of the keyboard.


----------



## Old Forum Post (Jul 29, 2005)

ROLL CALL

hertig,

Right around 1155 members have posted in the last year.

Hope that helps.    

Lee
RVUSA.com


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 29, 2005)

ROLL CALL

25% sounds pretty good for posting to the site.  Most will just read and learn from the subjects/answers.
tks WEBMASTER


----------



## Shadow (Jul 29, 2005)

ROLL CALL

So true Archer, joined in 2001 when we started looking for our first fifth wheel. Now I have what 70 post. A person can learn a lot by just browsing this site. And sometimes it can get pretty entertaining. Think I'm on a pace to have a hundred by 2010.


----------



## John Harrelson (Jul 30, 2005)

ROLL CALL

So far so good..  

John


----------



## Poppa (Aug 3, 2005)

ROLL CALL

Well I woke up breathing again so I guess I am still hanging also


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 3, 2005)

ROLL CALL

Hey POPPA, sure glad you woke up breathing again......many many more..


----------



## C Nash (Aug 4, 2005)

ROLL CALL

Poppa aint woke up :sleepy: He is still dreaming :laugh:  and John has finally got to travel so he aint posting and Butch is in the hay field hmmmm "where's Shirley". We just imagine that Kirk is here and Geo hopes he aint and snowbird is taking pictures for Kirk. Dl is busy trying to figure out how to adgitate someone and hertic is doing math formules. Krazehorse just burned his marshmellow at the campfire Gil , well we have probably done scared him to death as he is new (welcome). The webmaster is still hunting all those missing. Archer is still trying to figure out which 25 per cent are still here and I forgot why I wrote this :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:  :clown:  :clown:  :dead:  :dead:  Where are all the rv problems that we are just sitting here with all kinds of opinions to share.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 4, 2005)

ROLL CALL

Hey Chelse,  This is Shirley responding to your question about my whereabouts!  I'm in the kitchen fixing pork chops and fried okra.  Wanna stop by for supper?
   By the way,  I love our Montana .... camping is really rough, isn't it????


----------



## C Nash (Aug 4, 2005)

ROLL CALL

better watch that inviting this old country boy to pork chops and fried okra Shirley. Sure am glad you aint cooking cornbread and peas to go with that or I would just have to head that way. I see Shadow has edited it.  Did he by any chance remove the cornbread :laugh: .  Keep it warm so if we ever get to make a winter in texas :approve:  yep  camping is rough when you can't go :angry:  montana's are great rvs IMO


----------



## Motorhomes (Aug 5, 2005)

ROLL CALL

I'm around too.  catching up on all the posts.


----------



## mking (Aug 8, 2005)

ROLL CALL

I'm here to..Been up in the Great Smoky Mts for the past 10 days..


----------



## C Nash (Aug 8, 2005)

ROLL CALL

Wher did you go in the Smokies mking? Stay in any good campgrounds?


----------



## mking (Aug 10, 2005)

ROLL CALL

Hello C Nash.We stayed in 2 different campgrounds.The first one was over off Old Hy64 out of Franklin,N/C. called Standing Indian campground.Great place to relax,very quiet,but no full hook-up's.The second was over in Bryson City,N/C,called Deep Creek campground.We injoyed both campgrounds,but Deep Creek would be my 1st choice,due to be able to go tubing,trout fishing,and staying right next to a mountain stream.Also they have full hook-ups.This is a small campground,[40-50 sites]but not crowded at all.While up their we checked out numerous other campgrounds within a 50 mile radius and found several others that we are going to camp in.It doesn't get much better relaxing by a mountain stream,listening to the water run across the rocks,watching the fire crackle,with the sound of the cicada's in the background.


----------

